# What brand of phone do you have???



## cohen (May 11, 2008)

What brand of phone do you have currently....??? Also post your phone provider...

If possible post a pic of it.

Sorry about the spelling  in the poll for Motorola


----------



## cohen (May 11, 2008)

cohen said:


> What brand of phone do you have currently....??? Also post your phone provider...
> 
> If possible post a pic of it.



I have a motorola L7






and I'm with Optus - hate them can't wait till november till i go TELSTRA!!!


----------



## ellanky (May 11, 2008)

AT&T  ..lol


----------



## kobaj (May 11, 2008)

I have a Motorola and Im pretty happy with it. It has brew instead of java which is a big let down but oh well. However; I voted for "other" because in a couple of months all phones will be obsolete compared to the google phone. In reality I would wait till the gphone comes out (the "dream" I think it is called) to get a new phone to compare and stuff .


----------



## brian (May 11, 2008)

att tilt.

htc tilt


----------



## patrickv (May 11, 2008)

this is mine





Sony Ericsson w810i ... woot

the poll is missing some brands too mate


----------



## cohen (May 11, 2008)

patrickv said:


> this is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they are a nice phone - some of the song erissons are good.


----------



## Buzz1927 (May 11, 2008)

cohen said:


> I have a motorola L7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going the other way, Telstra are crap..


----------



## mep916 (May 11, 2008)




----------



## shenry (May 11, 2008)

I have a Motorola L6 and I'm with Telstra. No problems till I played around with the firmware. My advice to anyone DON"T!!


----------



## Ambushed (May 11, 2008)

Nokia (don't know the model but it's old)

Vodafone New Zealand.


----------



## cohen (May 11, 2008)

Buzz1927 said:


> I'm going the other way, Telstra are crap..



 i have found telstra to be good, parents are with them and have no problems - i like their prepaid with 1c txt to telstra... that is the main reason.



shenry said:


> I have a Motorola L6 and I'm with Telstra. No problems till I played around with the firmware. My advice to anyone DON"T!!



I customize the phone but never play around with the software!


----------



## Buzz1927 (May 11, 2008)

cohen said:


> i have found telstra to be good


Just wait til you forget to pay the bill..


----------



## cohen (May 11, 2008)

Buzz1927 said:


> Just wait til you forget to pay the bill..



well i get $20 as of nov for my phone... until i get my job in jan 09...

but i thought most people were will telstra so it would be cheap.


----------



## Vizy (May 11, 2008)

Nokia 5300 w/ xpressmusic

i'm using T-mobile


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 11, 2008)

Sony Ericsson Z525a. I'm getting an iPhone after I graduate H.S.


----------



## bigsaucybob (May 11, 2008)

Blackberry Curve


----------



## StrangleHold (May 11, 2008)

LG AX380 Wave


----------



## TrainTrackHack (May 11, 2008)

cohen said:


> i have found telstra to be good



My parents' experiences are far from good, based on the year we were with Telstra I'd say they suck big ones. Currently with optus, and we can actually afford decent broadband and mobile plans!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 11, 2008)

Hey bob, my Dad has a Curve.


----------



## HumanMage (May 11, 2008)

Blackberry Pearl, provided by Verizon. Yeah, thats right, I have the network.


----------



## spitviper (May 11, 2008)

I have a motorola, but I wanna get something with a keyboard soon.


----------



## Gareth (May 11, 2008)

I have a Motorola C261, its a cheap tracfone telephone which is a tough little cookie which has been in a car crash, and didn't get damaged  I got it about a year ago, when it replaced my old Nokia 1100 which was damaged in the school bus crash.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 11, 2008)

You might need to walk. But then again it would be better to be in the car than get ran over.


----------



## funkysnair (May 11, 2008)

nokia n95 for me

brilliant phone, can use wireless lan and sat nav


----------



## Ramodkk (May 11, 2008)

Samsung M510


----------



## cohen (May 11, 2008)

funkysnair said:


> nokia n95 for me
> 
> brilliant phone, can use wireless lan and sat nav



nice


----------



## bigsaucybob (May 11, 2008)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey bob, my Dad has a Curve.



He is a wise man. It's an excellent phone.

Usually I won't hold onto a phone for more than 3 months or so.

I have had this phone for almost one year. Very impressive.


----------



## Shane (May 12, 2008)

Sony Ericson FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin (May 12, 2008)

Apple not included in the choices?  lol

i have a nokia 6233. 2 years old already iirc.


----------



## Irishwhistle (May 12, 2008)

My good man! Where's Apple?! lol Not that I have one or anything...


----------



## Interested (May 12, 2008)

I have the Razr 2 V9. I also have a Black, Hacked V3i, and a Cingular 8125 (HTC Wizard). About a year ago i taught myself how to mod motorola firmware, so all of my motorola phones are extremely modified with all kinds of add ons, and soon enough, when i will get bored with the V9, ill mod the hell out of it. for now, its stock condition is pretty good.... have any of you guys tried to mod a moto?


----------



## jasonz (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Kill Bill (May 12, 2008)

Motorola V3i Gold


----------



## AdmnPower (May 13, 2008)

The battery life isn't that great, but i have an unlimited data plan. It can do like everything, instant messenger, email, internet, divx movies, music, and it syncs with outlook. It's just hard trying to do all of that in the 5 - 10 hours the standard battery lasts. Provided by sprint.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 13, 2008)

I have a red Palm Treo 680






touchscreen FTW


----------



## Praetor (May 13, 2008)

Razr2 v9





.... waiting for something to come out to pique my interest.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (May 13, 2008)

cohen said:


> Yes they are a nice phone - some of the song erissons are good.



im guessing "Song" = "Sony"? 

i have a sony(song?) erricsson V630i, bought it in august last year, great phone, came with free mini speakers, hardly used them though lol...






Only available on Vodafone


----------



## cohen (May 13, 2008)

Praetor said:


> Razr2 v9



My best friend has one of those - they are a very nice phone!



			
				praetor said:
			
		

> i'm guessing "Song" = "Sony"?



Yes

Can we get admin or a mod to change it pls?


----------



## The_Other_One (May 13, 2008)

Nokia 6126.  I love it, though the inside's getting rather scratched up for some reason (the shiny area around the keypad)  Otherwise, outstanding phone.  It was a free phone which boasts a 320x240 internal screen and 160x120 external screen.  Though it's not the best suited for gaming, it does pretty darn well.


----------



## Yoonsi (May 14, 2008)

I've got a Sony Ericsson (spelling?) k600i

Durable little bugger that has survived being dropped into a glass of wine =D


----------



## Vizy (May 14, 2008)

Yoonsi said:


> I've got a Sony Ericsson (spelling?) k600i
> 
> Durable little bugger that has survived being dropped into a glass of wine =D



lol, were you drunk or something?


----------



## colt1911 (May 15, 2008)

Samsung  SCH-U900 Flipshot


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (May 15, 2008)

"Originally Posted by praetor
i'm guessing "Song" = "Sony"?"

eh? i said that! hehe


----------



## jjsevdt (May 15, 2008)

Where's Apple?


----------



## Vizy (May 15, 2008)

jjsevdt said:


> Where's Apple?



Not there.


----------



## cohen (May 15, 2008)

jjsevdt said:


> Where's Apple?



I didn't think about it but if we can get a mod to edit the poll for the sony spelling then we can see if they can add apple as well.


----------



## SirKenin (May 15, 2008)

Mine's from Telus.


----------



## Cromewell (May 15, 2008)

I've got one of those too. It's provided by RIM/Rogers and will not connect to the data service so it's key 'feature' doesn't work  And yes I've sent the problem to RIMs support staff who have yet to respond, I've got to call them again sometime because it's been at least a week with no response.


----------



## pomes (May 15, 2008)

cohen said:


> Yes they are a nice phone - some of the song erissons are good.



They all are!


----------



## Punk (May 15, 2008)

Sony Ericsson V600i






Phone provider: SFR


----------



## jimmymac (May 15, 2008)

Nokia N95 Black 8GB on O2 at the moment






upgraded the firmware to speed up all the functions on it


----------



## claytonr1973 (May 15, 2008)

Moto Krzr - At@t


----------



## robina_80 (May 15, 2008)

the LG Viewity U990 Touch


----------



## Verve (May 15, 2008)

I'm happy with mine. Moto Krzr K1m


----------



## robina_80 (May 15, 2008)

i dont like the new nokia phones too many settings and applications in the main menu you just want a phone thats just a phone not a bloody personnal org and pc


----------



## cohen (May 16, 2008)

i like motorola - they are very good and are easy to use...


----------



## Yoonsi (May 17, 2008)

Vizy93 said:


> lol, were you drunk or something?



Maybe...


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 17, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> Mine's from Telus.




Another treo user, i had the 650 and am on the 680 now. I'm not a fan of windows mobile, but I'm thinking about going for a HTC pda phone.. 

I love my treo, i think it just freezes more often than it should though. But at the same time, theres SO many mods and apps for the Palm OS.


----------



## f.i.t.h (May 17, 2008)

Be dropped so many times, durable for a modern phone. Only old phones usually take this kind of punishment


----------



## cohen (Jun 3, 2008)

~bump~


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2008)

Samsung Blackjack for me, best phone ever!


----------



## jashsayani (Jun 5, 2008)

*I use an Apple iPhone - 8 GB  *

Heres the pic:


----------



## Apd904 (Jun 5, 2008)

LG Glimmer


----------



## GameMaster (Jun 5, 2008)

Motorola L7, too but silver one.
Oh...and isn't Motorola spelled Motorola not Motorala?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 6, 2008)

Mine is a really rare type of invisible phone!


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jun 7, 2008)

I just bought a HTC tytn II (ATT Tilt), should be here Monday!


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 7, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> I just bought a HTC tytn II (ATT Tilt), should be here Monday!


 
Sweet!!! Now put Android on it.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 7, 2008)

Irishwhistle said:


> Mine is a really rare type of invisible phone!



LOL I like that 


I am thinking of getting a i880  They are so awesome. Or I wanna change to sprint and get the ic902.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jun 7, 2008)

Irishwhistle said:


> Sweet!!! Now put Android on it.



i read about it, they are still in the process of "perfecting" it for the tilt


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 7, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> i read about it, they are still in the process of "perfecting" it for the tilt


 
Ah! OK... when they perfect it you aught to try it. It looks pretty sweet. Of course it might void your waranty...


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jun 7, 2008)

I might, but i'll probably just keep WM6 and mod it a little.


----------



## computeruler (Jun 7, 2008)

i have an env2 i really like it on verision the camras pretty good too 2 megapixles


----------



## silver295 (Jun 7, 2008)

Im a fan o Nokia, not soo much because i want to be but becuz were i live most of the shops only sell nokias. There are other makes but if u get a problem with them they have to be sent off to god knows were to get fixed unlike the nokias with can get fixed localy. I own a Nokia 6288 and soo far it has been a really good phone for me. My las fone only lasted 6 months before i bought the 6288 with is now over 1 year old!! it also a very nicely made fone with a nice big screen that is very clear and also takes good pictures. One of the only problems is its size but nowadays i dont think there are many people with small fones so i dont think it act matter. Id recommend it to anyone

-Silver


----------



## xFenGz (Jun 8, 2008)

Samsung U700 black
3.2 megapixel


----------

